# Vergleich mit Filzilla?



## Robert Steichele (21. Februar 2006)

Bietet Filezilla die möglichkeit den lokalen Ordner und den Ordner auf dem Server zu vergleichen und z.B. Unterschiede von Dateien (Datum oder Größe) anzuzeigen? Habe im Internet nichts gefunden.
Kann das evtl. ein anderes FTP-Programm?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Februar 2006)

Also ich kenne kein Programm was sowas kann, denke auch nicht, dass es eines gibt. Der Grund ist eigentlich offensichtlich, um eine Datei zu vergleichen muss sie erst runtergeladen werden, und wenn das auch noch fuer ein Verzeichnis geschehen soll dann mal "Prost, Mahlzeit!".


----------

